# Opinions on 3rd party repair services



## brianboru (Feb 12, 2013)

My 70-200 f4.0L slipped out of a backpack a couple of years ago straight down onto concrete. It shattered a UV filter I had on at the time but focus remained fully functional. (The backpack with the not very secure zipper was relegate to never leaving the house again.)

With micro-focus at +9, it's fairly accurate but I assume it's decentered in some funky way and would like to get it calibrated. Canon Repair's "just send it to us and we'll give you a quote" seems a bit open ended. Does anyone have experience with one of the independent service providers? 
Like: 
http://www.unitedcamera.com/canon-ef-70-200mm-f/4l-usm/ 
or
http://www.precisioncamera.com/professional-camera-repair.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.midwestcamera.com/canon.html

If you want to pick a 3rd party service, be aware that onnly a very few are Canon Authorized. This is very important, because they get training, test equippment and software to service Canon products. Even so, it might take much longer to get a product fixed, and sometimes, they just send it to Canon which makes the turnaround even longer.

Precision Camera did a Nikon 300mm f/2.8 lens for me and it was a good job. They are one of the very few Independent authorised Canon Repair centers.

Midwest Camera also has a excellent reputation.

United Camera does not claim to be a Canon authorized Repair service, at least it did not say so on their site..
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=220779


----------



## brianboru (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you, just the feedback I was looking for. I've submitted a request for quote to Midwest Camera Repair.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 15, 2013)

For small stuff maybe but to repair expensive, high precision gear at that level I would only trust Canon. Same thing happened to me with the same lens after only owning it for two weeks. Forgot to zip up my back pack style bag. No physical damage but the IS went all wonky. I sent to to Canon with a copy of the bill of sale and a letter explaining what happened. They just charged me for the parts only.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 15, 2013)

I have had a good experience with Tempe Camera in Arizona. There website says they are an authorized Canon warranty repair center, FWIW. My experience was with an OOW (gee, I learned a new term!) body that needed a new shutter release and sensor cleaning and the turn-around time and price was very reasonable.


----------

